# perte d'une partition HFS+ sur un DD externe, comment la récupérer?



## Colin (5 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous!

L'heure est grave, je suis dans une méga galère, j'ai paumé toute une partition de mon disque dur externe. 

Mon DD externe (WD, 2 ans à peu près) était partionné de cette façon:
- 40 Go HFS+
- 20 Go Fat 32 pour pouvoir transferer les fichiers avec Les Autres.

Samedi soir, j'ammène mon disque dur à une soirée pour la musique, et en le récupérant hier, marchpu!
Pour les évènements précis, je pense même pas que quelqu'un y ai touché, de plus la partition HFS+ ne se voit même pas sur windows en principe. De plus, les morceaux que j'avais mis dans cette partition sont apparement illisibles. Donc le problème ne vient sûrement pas de la soirée où qqun aurait bidouillé qqchose...

Avant ça, dans l'utilitaire de disque, j'avais bien mon disque dur avec les 2 partitions ("Médias 2" en HFS+ et "MEDIAS 3" en FAT) qui s'affichaient. Maintenant j'ai juste : WDC ROM MODEL-SCORPIO-- Media 18,6 Go

Donc ça doit être les reste de la partition FAT qui n'*apparait pas* dans le Finder (qui n'est pas monté quoi)

Et aucune nouvelle de la partition HFS!

Quand je le branche il me dit "Le disque que vous avez inséré n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur."

Et me propose un menu genre "Initialiser..." et là ça me mène à l'utilitaire de disque....

Enfin, je suis prêt à tout pour récuperer ma partition HFS+ avec tout ce qu'il y a dessus, j'y tiens beaucoup!

Une idée?

merci d'avance pour votre aide.

PS : rien à signaler avant, le disque dur marchait au poil et j'ai jamais eu un problème avec


----------



## Colin (5 Décembre 2006)

Je m'auto-répond, parce que j'ai l'impression que c'est le même problème que là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=159767


----------



## robzebot (6 Décembre 2006)

Salut, ce disque a &#233;t&#233; connect&#233; &#224; Windows XP, sans doute ? Et on aurait fait un petit reboot en gardant le disque branch&#233;, non ? &#199;a c'est pour la cause.

La solution, si elle existe, doit sans doute passer par DiskWarrior et/ou TechTool Pro, comme dans l'autre sujet, qui est tout de m&#234;me un peu diff&#233;rent : TechTool Pro y trouve des bad blocks apr&#232;s un scan de surface.

Lorsqu'on a un disque externe en HFS+, et qu'on veut le connecter sur PC, il faut perdre nos habitudes Mac : on ne peut pas connecter un disque externe avant d&#233;marrage sous Windows car celui-ci scanne les disques et tente de les r&#233;parer (&#224; sa fa&#231;on). Il voit un disque illisible pour lui, tente de le r&#233;parer et donc le rend d&#233;finitivement (on esp&#232;re que non) foutu pour tout le monde.

Je crois que DiskWarrior serait l'outil le plus appropri&#233;, mais il risque d'avoir besoin de place pour travailler &#224; l'aise. Il y a donc int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; en avoir quelque part.

Sinon, pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer les donn&#233;es, comme d'habitude : DataRescue II ou FileSalvage. Le premier permet de r&#233;cup&#233;rer un fichier par session en d&#233;mo, l'autre pas, &#224; ma connaissance.
Dans les deux cas, il faut &#233;galement de la place pour enregistrer les fichiers r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;s.
Autrement dit, toute solution, si solution il y a, passe par un autre disque externe.

&#192; ce sujet, j'ai vu aujourd'hui &#224; la FNAC (Bruxelles) un LaCie 250 Go design by Porsche Firewire &#224; 159&#8364;.
Si tu te payais &#231;a, tu pourrais r&#233;server un disque en MS-DOS pour le partage Windows et l'autre en HFS+.


----------



## Colin (6 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour ces informations, j'essaye &#231;a d&#232;s cette apr&#232;s midi, je viendrais marquer ici les r&#233;sultats. Heureusement pour moi je manque pas trop de place sur les autres DD!

Sinon, je ne comprends pas l'histoire du disque dur dont tu me parles : quelle est la diff&#233;rence avec le mien ? Tu veux dire qu'il y a physiquement 2 disques dur l&#224; dedans ? Sinon c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait, j'avais une partition FAT et une partition HFS et voil&#224; dans quelle m*** je suis aujourd'hui!


----------



## robzebot (6 Décembre 2006)

Hihi, non, comme je te donnais les renseignements pour un LaCie 250 Go que tu pourrais formater en HFS+, ton vieux, le WesternDigital de 60 Go, tu pourrais le mettre en FAT 32.
Donc, les deux formatages bien s&#233;par&#233;s sur leur propre disque.

Mais ce n'est pas moi qui paye.
Je disais tout &#231;a pour le cas o&#249; il te manquerait de la place.


----------



## Colin (6 Décembre 2006)

Ok, je comprends!
Moi je crois surtout que je vais tout mettre en FAT32 comme ca on arrete de s'embeter pour rien 
(desole, pas d'accents sur les claviers allemands de la fac)


----------



## Colin (7 Décembre 2006)

Dites-moi : je suis un handicapé de la navigation sur le net où aucun de ces logiciels (sauf datarescue) n'a de  version démo ? 
je parle de 
- diskwarrior
- tech tool pro
- file salvage

Je veux bien claqué 100 euros parce que je tiens vraiment à ce qu'il y avait sur ce disque dur, mais j'aimerai être sûr de mon coup quand même!

Si le logiciel en version démo me donne juste une liste de tous les fichiers qu'il "voit" et qu'il peut me récuperer en payant, ça me va parfaitement!

help!


----------

